# Offshore out of Freeport - your boat or mine



## lbuoys

Looking to join crew for offshore fishing trips June - August. I have tackle, some experience and $.

Also, looking to run my boat out of Freeport so looking for a few interested crew members - will stay in 70 mile range for BFT, Mahi or whatever else we can find.

Pic of my boat.










PM me if interested. Figure cost of trip will be about $200 depending on a number of factors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcde123

Ive never owned my own boat but i do have gear and was just asking to clarify, so ifi were to pay my fair share and, i could go out with you on your boat??!tuna!


----------



## lbuoys

pcde123 - yes that's the idea. We won't be far enough out for YFT but we will get into nice BFT in July and August


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Is your boat single or twin engine, gas or diesel?


----------



## Mtek

*interested*

Love to join you for offshore trips. Have gears and cash and welling to clean and be on

time. I am off weekend and can take off a weekday.

I have a bay boat and you welcome to join me if fishing Galveston bays/jetties

Thanks,

Mohammad

832-818-2150


----------



## pcde123

messaged


----------



## lbuoys

Allan - twin diesel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbuoys

Thanks to all who have replied thus far - posting above or PMs - will keep y'all posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudy77

Im in... Let me know what dates you come up with.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo

I have a pursuit 3070 offshore cc. Looking for experienced crew / contributors. I can offer same. I can usually go on the weekends and weekdays sometimes.


----------



## dk2429

Allan said:


> Is your boat single or twin engine, gas or diesel?


Haha I don't blame you for asking that.

Single engine= No offshore with me aboard.

Gas engine(s)= No offshore with me aboard

Twin+ diesels= Let's go catch some fish


----------



## tommytuanle

Im interested got gear and $$$ ready , can go any day 713 382 0490


----------



## Tritonbigdawg

I'm interested if the day works out for me. I've got a 24 foot, but only go out 30 to 40 miles out of Freeport. I am an experienced fisherman, can help clean boat, have my tackle, can clean fish, etc. I understand cost of trip and am in for my share, cost is not a problem. Just enjoy a good day on the water and have a good time. Brad 281-732-5036


----------



## waterfly

Thinking in going on Friday if weather allows. I got a 22 footer Seaswirl Stripper with a single 200 Yamaha that I take it 50-60 miles out from Freeport. PM me if interested. Your boat or mine.


----------

